# music for setting off fireworks?



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

at a gig I'm doing out in the sticks we have our own fireworks show and they want some tunes to enjoy while the sky candy goes off.

obvious ones are the Hendricks star spangled banner but what else can yall think of?


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

1812 Overture...or the ending at least


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Prodigy's "Firestarter"?


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Fuel by Metallica would be a fun way to kick off the show, if you're not looking for something "patriotic."


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

ride of the valkyries


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

America the beautiful.
Interesting that you posted this. I'll explain why.
I have been a pyrotechnics nut for years. We throw a HUGE 4th party every year, and set off ridiculous amounts of fireworks, funded mainly by myself and another good friend.
My supplier even invites my family to their BBq every year, where they display the new offerings for the season! (needless to say, we spend Gobs of $$ there every year.)
Anyways, last year I purchased a remote firing system, which is fantastic to use, and was able to procure some "larger" mortars than the average from a connection. the largest of which was an 8". (quite the spectacle for a backyard display)
My friend asked me afterwards "how can we top it for next year". My reply was to set a portion of it to Music, But the timing of it all seems near impossible. Not just background music, but timing the bursts with the music.
I started thinking about led display lights that flash with music.... and wondered if it would be possible to incorporate that tech into triggering my firing systems receivers,
realizing that there would have to be an advance between the triggers, and what music was playing for the crowd. Example: from launch to burst, a 3" tube would be average 4 seconds, so my trigger would be set to 4 seconds prior to actual beat of music.
A daunting task, I agree, However, I have an old high school friend who is an electrical engineer, and works for NASA.
He has agreed to put some thought into the probability of this actually working the way I described, and being able to do it in a simple fashion, without breaking the bank, or taking extreme amounts of time to accomplish. but will not be put into motion until After this years festivities. I hope it comes to fruition.
Sorry for the long post, and didn't intend to jack your thread, But just the thought of it gets me excited!


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Some slow entrance with 'the Doors' "Riders on the storm" with fireworks timed with the thunder might be nice...

(Assuming a storm and Thor's lightening is remincent with fireworks, which Wagner also evokes, as does "riders on the storm)


----------

